# Reel choices



## knowlless (Sep 15, 2014)

Alright guys. Needing some help again. I'm just getting into blue water fishing and I need some advice on reel selections for tuna, marlin, wahoo, etc. For starters, I'd like to stay in the $300-$350 range or less for a dependable reel. I see there's a lot of different options out there but I knew this would be the best place for advice. Thanks in advance and I look forward to your suggestions.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Penn international. I'm assuming you're talking for trolling.


----------



## knowlless (Sep 15, 2014)

Yes. Sorry left that out


----------



## Yellow fever 23 (May 25, 2013)

Take a look at the penn squall 2 speed line up, a lot of reel for a little money.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

My vote is for the shimano TLD line you can get brand new in that price range


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

knowlless said:


> Yes. Sorry left that out


No worries :thumbup:


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Shimano Tyrnos reels are awesome and well priced. Check out ebay. The 30's will do nicely for what you mentioned.


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Shimano TLD series, packs a big punch and very angler friendly.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Avet HXW 4.2 is a great 50lb reel, especially when backed with braid. It holds a lot more line than the specs state.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm a penn guy myself but love the Avets , very smooth .


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Penn or Shimano for me. Whether its Aluminum or Graphite framed, both companies off time tested tackle


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The Shimano TLD reels are the best in class for the money. The 30W and 50W is all you will ever need.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

I've used the TLD series for sometime now, everything from the TLD 10 (no longer made) the TLD50LRS...I like them the ones I used most are the TLD 30 and 50 for tuna and billfish, both are two speeds. Less expensive than the Gold jobs (also good reels).


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Penn Squall is a nice choice in trolling reels, 









We also use Shimano, Tiagras, TLDs and TeKotas. But even Chris has said these new Penn Reels are good quality, affordable (if you don't want to fork out big $$ for Internationals or Tiagras), and pretty much hassle free service and repair (if needed). We have always had issues with trying to get non-stock Shimano repair parts.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*reels*

AVET buy American stop buying imported Junk.


----------



## knowlless (Sep 15, 2014)

Is Penn considered American made?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

knowlless said:


> Is Penn considered American made?


Pretty sure internationals are. And I wouldn't call the others junk (except canyon, eff that POS), they are well built and will last with proper maintanence. Although I do try to buy American products, when it comes to fishing gear I go with quality. 

I have no experience with penns other than 50w and 30w internationals and senators. The only downside to the internationals is the clicker. It's not very loud IMO and I prefere the avet and makaira clickers. Not much of a complaint though.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

knowlless said:


> Is Penn considered American made?


The Penn Internationals are made in the USA.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

I bought my 1st Shimano 25 years ago and still use it. Since then I've bought over 20 odd of their reels, good service and limited repair. 

Their TLD's fit your price point. I would strongly look at moving up to Shimano's Tyrnos as they are medal framed rather than graphite.

My offshore set up is a mix of TLD, Tyrnos and Talica

Welcome to the Bluewater addiction!


----------

